# Stick out like a sore thumb



## vincix

Cum se poate traduce proverbul asta în română prin alt proverb / altă zicală?


----------



## xhevdet

Cred că te referi la expresie, nu proverb. Primele care îmi vin în minte sunt "a sări în ochi", "a bate la ochi".


----------



## vincix

xhevdet said:


> Cred că te referi la expresie, nu proverb. Primele care îmi vin în minte sunt "a sări în ochi", "a bate la ochi".



Da, mă rog, în cartea din care am luat-o, zice despre „degetul proverbial”, mai exact: „His father stood out like the proverbial thumb from the men in the crowd”. Deci îmi trebuie o expresie care să conțină un substantiv care să funcționeze similar cu cel din engleză.


----------



## farscape

_xhevdet_ are dreptate, nu cred că vrei să traduci "sore thumb" ci  mai degrabă expresia "to stick out like a sore thumb", adică a ieşi în  evidentă, a sări în ochi, etc.

Dacă vrei cu tot dinadinsul, pote  poţi folosi ceva de genul "tatăl lui se potrivea cu restul oamenilor din  mulţime ca nuca-n perete" deşi nu prea-mi sună bine...

O  situaţie similară vei întâlni pentru "foot-in-the-mouth disease" (a nu  se confunda cu foot and mouth disease!), pentru care o traducere foarte  potrivită ar fi "a lua gura pe dinainte pe cineva".

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Și ai cumva o idee mai bună de traducere pentru propoziția dată? Cum aș putea să-l fac să sune mai bine? Dacă îl traduc, spre exemplu, prin „sărea în ochi”, mi se pare mult prea puțin. Mai ales că apare acolo și adjectivul „proverbial” (pe care nu țin să-l traduc ca atare), ceea ce oferă mai multă greutate frazei, adică aș avea nevoie de mai multe cuvinte, dacă înțelegi ce vreau să spun


----------



## farscape

Nu știu de ce e proverbial "to stick out like a sore thumb". Cred că (îți) _sărea în ochi din mulțime_ e suficient. Sau poate "în contrast strident/evident cu restul mulțimii"?

f.


----------



## irinet

1.'Taþăl lui făcea o notă discordantă cu restul mulțimii / bărbaților'. 2. Era o discrepanță vizibilă între el şi bărbații din mulțime. Sau dacă neapărat vrei o zicală trebuie să alegi tu. Încă o variantă: 3. Păreau 'calul cu măgarul' în acea mulțime de bărbați.
Restul ține doar de adaptarea ta.


----------

